# We Don't Deserve Dogs (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)



## Blake Ewing (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi guys!

For the soundtrack fans on here, my score for the feature documentary _*We Don't Deserve Dogs*_ is now live on streaming services everywhere, and available on cd and vinyl.

You can stream the soundtrack on all platforms now. 

Here are links to a couple of popular ones:

*Spotify*
*Apple Music*

Also, I'm SUPER flattered that Apple included one of the tracks on their editorial playlist, *The Score*. So amazing to see this film's music on there with some of the best film music from all of the heavyweights in the industry (some of whom are on this very forum).

Have a listen if you've got a spare moment and are in the mood!

Give me a follow on my social media channels if you're on them, and feel free to hit me up anytime!

*Instagram*
*Twitter*
*Facebook*
*YouTube*

You can find out more about the film, trailer, vinyl, cd here: *wedontdeservedogs.com*

- Blake
blakeewingmusic.com


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 7, 2021)

Blake Ewing said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> For the soundtrack fans on here, my score for the feature documentary _*We Don't Deserve Dogs*_ is now live on streaming services everywhere, and available on cd and vinyl.
> 
> ...



Really good, Blake, what a beautiful idea, and your music is very fitting. I'm already a fan. I'll have to watch the whole movie now.  

Andre


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 7, 2021)

So cool ! Congratulations! 🍾


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks Andre and Loïc!

And yes, please do. It's a beautiful film!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 7, 2021)

I wish everyone would stop breeding and raising dogs personally.
People don't know how to take care of themselves let alone another animal species. 
Don't get me started with pit bulls, rottweilers and German shepherds...
Here' a list of the most violent dog species for your perusal:
https://www.dnaindia.com/lifestyle/...ost-dangerous-dog-breeds-in-the-world-2839542


----------

